# Air India in its Heyday...



## jis (Oct 20, 2021)

This article in a recent issue of _Simple Flying _brought back many wonderful memories....









Boeing 707: Air India Was The 1st Asian Airline To Enter The Jet Age


The pairing of Air India and Boeing 707 was one of the most successful of its time. One…




simpleflying.com





I am fortunate enough to have flown on Air India 707s (Lhotse, Makalu, Dhaulagiri) in their heyday in 1965-66, before the government had succeeded in destroying the airline.

JRD was still Chairman and Kooka was still producing the wonderful marketing material with the newly introduced Maharajah. I also loved the livery that the AI 707s carried.

Things went progressively downhill soon after that.Service on AI 747s and other aircraft never quite rose to the level seen on the 707s. Maybe that will change now that Air India is back in the hands of the Tatas.


----------

